# Order of things to do for a move to Portugal



## arrivederci (Jul 29, 2016)

Hi,

I'm planning on moving to Portugal and am trying to work out the order in which things need to be done. As far as I can see this is the optimal path:

1. Secure long-term rental.
2. Obtain residence certificate.
3. Obtain Fiscal Number.
4. Open Bank account.

Am I right in thinking that I can secure a long-term rental before performing the other steps? Is there something I'm missing here???

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Yes, you need to do the fiscal number before anything else as you will need it before you can sign a rental contract/agreement. Helpful also to pay the deposit from your bank account and with the fiscal number you can get that set up too. 

Residency can be the last item


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

arrivederci said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm planning on moving to Portugal and am trying to work out the order in which things need to be done. As far as I can see this is the optimal path:
> 
> ...


1. Obtain Fiscal Number.
2. Open Bank account.
3. Secure Short-term rental(s) until you know more about the place and can then decide in which area to live.
4. Obtain residence certificate? presently you may live anywhere in the EU if you are from anywhere else in the EU


----------



## kctraveler (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi. I belive my order was your : 3,1,2,4. I am still working on #4, I've been here about a week or so.

Could be slightly different for me, since I am from the U.S. and I needed the number and rental for my residency.

Good luck with everything!


----------



## TwentyOne (Sep 11, 2016)

Why NIF is a first item?

One can get an apartment without NIF. Just pay 3-4 months in advance.
My embassy told me that SEF appointment should be the first item on the list, apart from rental agreement of course. Also, one need a medical insurance before SEF appointment.

If one doesn't plan on working in PT there is no need for NIF at all. Am I correct?

I'm not from EU either...


----------



## kctraveler (Oct 10, 2016)

As Strontium said, NIF first. 

My apartment rental wanted my NIF for my contract since I had an attorney looking over the contract for me. I'm guessing they had to do everything "by the book" with attorneys involved? (I already had medical insurance from living in Spain for a few months.) 

I was told everyone needs a NIF. Banks wanted it, also. I think I've been told most agencies of any kind will need it. It's what identifies you in the country and every country has their version of it.


----------



## TwentyOne (Sep 11, 2016)

I'm moving to PT soon too. My agent told me no NIF required for rental contract. My area in Northern PT not very popular with expats.
I will apply for NIF too eventually. I'm still not sure why it's number 1 though. SEF should be number 1. 
For opening bank account it's required for sure. If you plan on using your overseas account then no point in NIF. More unnecessary exposure, especially in light of 2017 budget.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

TwentyOne said:


> I'm moving to PT soon too. My agent told me no NIF required for rental contract. ...


I assume your agent isn't planning on declaring any income he earns from being your agent either?

Who will be supplying your water, electricity etc?


----------



## inconnu (Apr 11, 2012)

TwentyOne said:


> I will apply for NIF too eventually. I'm still not sure why it's number 1 though.



You can do virtually nothing without being asked for this NIF thinggy

But the last two places I rented never asked - one privately owned and the other through a realtor


----------



## TwentyOne (Sep 11, 2016)

Thank you all. Looks like I haven't done my homework on NIF.

Here's why:
I didn't find NIF in the list of required documents for SEF Residency Card appointment.
My understanding that contrary to Spain you can pay you bills without bank account.
If utilities are under my name then I do need NIF to hook them up. If owner's name on the bills then not.

Where I can look up the required documents for NIF? Do they give it to anybody without the residency card?

Thank again!


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

TwentyOne said:


> ... Where I can look up the required documents for NIF? Do they give it to anybody without the residency card? ...


https://www.portaldocidadao.pt/web/...umero-de-identificacao-fiscal-pessoa-singular


----------



## TwentyOne (Sep 11, 2016)

Muito Obrigado!


----------

